# DLS-5000R / CHT-15R inside pics



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

my newer 5000R was intermittently working ... so I had my dealer replace it with a new one. but on the way here, they dinged the new one at the rear left portion. I hate imperfection but pitied the guy who dinged it, I said to just transfer the new amp to my older-newer 5000R.

anyway, here are pic of the insides


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I was hoping to see the driver up close (always interested in seeing drivers for some reason), but thanks anyway!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

you mean the driver outside the box? it's not that "fancy" looking.
i do have some front views of the driver:

























page 3 of this brochure has a pic of the driver
http://www.velodyne.com/products/brochures/DLS-R low res_broch.pdf


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

no, I meant the driver taken out of the box. I like to see innards....thanks anyway.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Yes it would be cool to have seen the driver out. I guess thats what audio nerd like us like to see. :nerd:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

wardprive, the brochure I linked has a pic of the driver. and like I said, they're really not that fancy looking.

mazersteven, maybe one day when I feel like they're disposables, I'll open open them up just for fun :nerd:


----------

